# angry cockatiel



## gazzington78 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi I am hoping somebody can help. I have had Pepe (male cockatiel) now for about 7 years and he is very closely bonded to me. My girlfriend wanted her own pet and got herself a cockatiel of her own yesterday. Yesterday everything was fine and Pepe did not seem that interested in Lilly the other cockatiel. However, today he has been fine and gentle with Lilly but very aggressive towards me, swooping and biting me. This is very out of character and has worried me a bit. Is there anything I can do to stop this?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

He obviously sees you now as a competitor.There is not much you can do now the other bird has been introduced to your 'family'
Very often a tame bird will lose some of it's friendliness to it's owner when put out to breed...unfortunately yours seems to have gone one step further and become aggressive.

My indoor conures are the opposite...each soppy tame with me, and living in adjoining cages for four years now.But if I let them out together they fight like hell.They are cock and hen but won't tolerate each other.


----------



## gazzington78 (Apr 10, 2011)

well, today he is even worse. I cannot touch him now, he swoops and tries to bite my face. This is horrible, feels like I've lost a very close friend. If I take him out of his cage in a different room to the female bird he seems a bit better. I only live in a bungalow so I don't really have enough room to seperate them properly and also if the other bird was not kept in the living room, I think she would get very lonely  I don't know what to do......


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I'm afraid you have no choice...one has to go...or you just keep them as cage birds.I can't see any way of stemming your birds behaviour while you have the pair.


----------

